# Faltboot oder Schlauchboot



## Wasserpest (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit Faltbooten, was haltet ihr davon? Möchte mir ein Faltboot kaufen fürs Karpfenangeln auf großen Seen und Flüssen. Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus, was darf ein Faltboot kosten und von welchem Hersteller, kann man Schäden selber reparieren und wie, was für eine E-Motorisierung würdet ihr empfehlen oder überhaupt motorisieren, wie hoch ist die Lebenserwartung? #c 

Grüße
Wasserpest


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

Ok, da kann ich dir wohl weiterhelfen;-)

fahre *(noch)* ein 12er Porta Boot in ca 3,8m *(Wird jetzt verkauft da Nen Grosses Alu ansteht*).(Kenn aber auch die Bananaboote, als andere Alternative, wobei die Portas ne Ecke mehr Vorteile haben und schon um einiges besser sind! Banana sind aber auch o.k, je nach Einsatzgebiet!)

*Was genau willst du wissen?*

*-was haltet ihr davon?* 
Für mich ne 1a Alternative zum "richtigem Boot"
leicht, schnell aufzubauen, alleine aufzubauen und zu transportieren,einafch auf dem Autodach zu transportieren, -kippstabill, Sauschnell was Motorisierung angeht,

*-Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus*
Meines erachtens sehr haltbar, Porta Boote haben oder hatten zumindest eine 10 Jahres Garantie soweit ich mich errinnern kann...

*-was darf ein Faltboot kosten und von welchem Hersteller*
Die Dinger sind nicht billig wenn du sie neu kauftst.Meins kostet neu um die 1800-2000, aber wenn du dir eins gebraucht holst wirst du ca das gleich dafür bekommen was du gezahlt hast, Wertverlust ist mehr als gering bei den Teilen


*-kann man Schäden selber reparieren* 
falls du mal Schäden haben solltest, denke ich kann man die rel. leicht selbst reparieren, aber das Material ist schon wirklich sehr robust, das bekommst du so ohne weiteres nicht kaputt!!

*-und wie was für eine E-Motorisierung würdet ihr empfehlen oder überhaupt motorisieren*
An meinem Porta hängt nen 6/8Ps Yamaha und nen Minn kota drann und mehr (als 8PS) würde ich auch nicht dranhängen und ist definitiv nicht nötig. Mit 2 Mann und Gepäck komme ich bei 3/4 Gas ins Vollgleiten und das Teil geht ab wie Schmitz Katze;-)

Wenn du Willst schicke ich dir mal nen eigenens kleines Video davon(kannste aber nur mit VLC Player ansehen)

Also stell mir ruhig Fragen, kann dir gerne weiterhelfen! Und Falls du willst, wie gesagt, *werde meins jetzt verkaufen...*|wavey: 

Da ich letztens auch nen Banana hier hatte, habe ich auch den direkten Vergleich Porta vs. Banana


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

P.S.: Meins ist das 12er

Daten etc. siehe hier:

http://www.wasserlust24.de/index.html?porta-bote_faltboote.htm


Und hier mal ein (nicht mein) Video

http://www.porta-bote.com/video.htm


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

ich hatte mal nen Schlauchboot ....
war mir mehr als lästig mit der Aufbau- und Schlepperei ...
allerdings gibts die wesentlich preisgünstiger als nen Faltboot ...
ich will irgendwann nochmal so ein *Alu-Faltboot* haben ...
fürs Süßwasser an manchen Gewässern hier in Hamburg zu umständlich zum slippen mit der Orkney ....
son Alu Teil mit nem kleinen 3-4 PS Motor hinten dran wäre dafür schon richtig cool .... :k


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

Jau die sind auch ganz geil, aber Elbe wirste damit nicht bezwingen wollen;-)

Nen Kollege von mir wollte sich genau das auch kaufen, hats dann nicht gekauft wegen der doch sehr niedrigen Bordwand, warum die hersteller da nicht mal dran denken wen sie sons kleines Aluding beauen weiss der geier#c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

Das kommt drauf an, was man genau damit Machen will. Beides hat vor und Nachteile. Wenn nen Faltboot immer besser wäre als ein Schlauchi, dann gäbs letztere nicht...

Suchen Bildet 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76467&highlight=Faltboot+schlauchboot

Bei der Motorisierung kommts auf die Rumpfform an. Zum Motoren ist das Porta jedenfalls das beste. Festrumpfboote aber noch ne nummer besser. Kennst Du das Lorsby?

Haltbarkeit 30 Jahre und mehr bei etwas Pflege.

Schäden kann man mit nem Heissluftgebläse und etwas Material vorsichtig wieder verschweissen.

Und vom Banana gibts Nachbauten, die ab 600€ losgehen. da muss man aber ne menge suchen... Und die Bananaform sollte man eher nicht mit mehr als 2 PS betreiben, aber das reicht auch.
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=49&sort=2a&&page=1&PHPSESSID=9deb18e64fcff5037e2c5baca95279b6

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

wie hoch ist die Bordwand beim Porta ???
nee - Elbe is damit sicher nicht eingeplant .... da ist auf der webseite von dem Alu-Boot auch nen Video, da fahren sie auf die offene See raus !!! #d grenzt meiner Meinung nach aber an Todesmut ... |uhoh:
nein, wenn dann Kanäle, und Gewässerabschnitte ohne große Strömung oder fette Schiffswellen :m
denke aber auch ganz gut mal zum Wasserwandern an einigen schönen kleinen Flüßchen hier in S.-H. 
aber ach ja .... was will man nicht immer alles haben .... :q


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

@HD4ever

Da müsste ich mal nachsehen, werde wenns ichs jetzt verkaufe eh noch n paar Fotos machen,...

Technische Daten:
Länge: 3,89 m 
Breite: 1,52 m
Packmaße: 3,89 m/0,54 m/0,10 m 
Spiegelhöhe: 0,38 m 
Gewicht Kg: 31
Zuladung Kg: 340
Motor max. kW/PS: 5,9 / 8
Anzahl der Sitzbänke: 3

Das du Elbe aussen vor lässt beruhugt mich ja dann;-)
Wobei, wir auch schon mit dem Porta auf grossen Flüssen in Holland waren, ging klar!!!

Und mit den Alu Faltboot auf offene See is wirklich mehr als NICHT zu empfehlen, wenn das Wetter mal launisch ist und umschwingt, na dann Prost Mahlzeit...
Werb micr jetzt auch mal das Video ansehen;-)

Aber auch grade zum Wasserwandern, wenn man das Boot mal schnett rein raus "slippen" muss und auch mal über Steine und Schilf ziehen muss, würde ich von nem Schlauchi abraten...meine Meinung.

Hatte ja auch schon nen 3.60er Schlauchboot, kann also ganz gut Vor und Nachteile abschätzen. Ich bin Damals zum Schluss gekommen dass das Schlauchi gehen muss|rolleyes


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

Also im Sommer bin ich schon nachts über die Elbe nach Hanskalbsand mit meiner Banane gepaddelt :q war geil!! Alleine ist das mit ner Banane kein Problem! 10cm Tiefgang und sauschnell :l

Portaboot is auch toll..Hätte gerne ein grünes *schmacht*:k
Ma schaun..Vielleicht nächstes Jahr..

Schlauche hatte ich auch schon..2,70er in Grün, von Moritz(ähnlich Allroundmarine) wennnich sogar das selbe mit anderer Beschriftung..Aber da ich wesentlich schneller mit der Banane bin (Aufbauzeit, Rudergeschwindigkeit, Stauraum, Robustheit) habe ich das Teil dann verkauft!!

Grüsse:m


----------



## RockyTannenbaum (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

http://www.ttbaits.de/magazin/index...ate-13042010-xxx&catid=1:philosophie&Itemid=8
:vik: Nur noch ein bißchen sparen, dann kauf ich es mir.

Grüße Rock


----------



## RockyTannenbaum (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Faltboot oder Schlauchboot*

http://www.ttbaits.de/magazin/index...ate-13042010-xxx&catid=1:philosophie&Itemid=8
:vik:


----------

